# Long Island, NY Make N Take May 2010



## She_wolf

To all Long Islanders and Others (ofcourse). In the spirit of Halloween I would love to have a gathering that would focus on making props for this coming season. If anyone is interested or have other ideas and projects that they want to work on please feel free to let me know.
I am thinking sometime in May. There are three dates that I am considering to have this meeting 5/15, 5/22 or 5/29. I guess what date works best for the majority would work for me.
Thanks


----------



## madmomma

Would love to come but May is a really busy month for me. If something cancels, maybe I can swing one of those dates!


----------



## She_wolf

I understand, thanks for the support.


----------



## She_wolf

So far two people are suggesting Sundays...would a make and take work better for most people on a Sunday?


----------

